# Mactan airport to ferry port



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

In the new year we are travelling from Manila to Baybay Leyte for a family reunion. We could go to Tacloban then over land, or to Cebu then ferry to Ormoc. Is it far to the ferry port and are there any shuttle buses from Mactan to the ferry port or would we be at the mercy of the taxi drivers.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Been a few years since I was in the Cebu area, but the ferry ports are just across either of the two bridges from MacTan Island to the main Island. As I remember was only about 5 KM or so. Use google maps and you should get an idea as to where you need to go, print it out and show it to the taxi driver.

Fred


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Gary D said:


> In the new year we are travelling from Manila to Baybay Leyte for a family reunion. We could go to Tacloban then over land, or to Cebu then ferry to Ormoc. Is it far to the ferry port and are there any shuttle buses from Mactan to the ferry port or would we be at the mercy of the taxi drivers.


I could be wrong, but I don't believe that there are any shuttles running between ferry terminal and Mactan International. Also, most likely you'd probably want to take a taxi any if you're bringing a lot of luggage, (buses and vans down here are super crowded and over loaded). I would estimate that it is about 2.5 kilometers from airport terminal to ferry terminal, so a taxi ride should be pretty cheap. The ferry terminal is west of the old Osmena bridge, located between General Milling and the Keppel Cebu Shipyard.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

There will be 5 of us travelling will carry-on luggage. On the only occassion I travelled from Ormoc to Tacloban by van the driver changed half-way and then the new driver tried to renegotiate the fare. We have done the Dumaguete-Cebu-Ormoc ferry route several times but I have never flown into Cebu. I'm just trying to decide which is the least hassle option.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Gary D said:


> There will be 5 of us travelling will carry-on luggage. On the only occassion I travelled from Ormoc to Tacloban by van the driver changed half-way and then the new driver tried to renegotiate the fare. We have done the Dumaguete-Cebu-Ormoc ferry route several times but I have never flown into Cebu. I'm just trying to decide which is the least hassle option.


Well, its such a short trip between the airport and ferry terminal, that I doubt that you'll have that sort of problem, but it always pays to stay on your toes. 

Also, I found the following website which states 675 Php for a ride from airport to main terminal on Cebu Island (across the bridge). If you scroll all the way to the very very bottom of the page you can find the guy's mobile number.

CEBU AIRPORT TRANSFER
CEBU MACTAN INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT TRANSFER AND TAXI SERVICES

I wish I could help, but I only have a 97 Kia with no air con, that barely sits four adults.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Well the asawa has booked 5 tickets on a promo into Tacloban so that's know sorted. 

My next question is that after a few days in Baybay we need to get to Dumaguete. I assume this will involve a ferry from Ormoc to Cebu, then Cebu to Dumaguete. Stories coming from the family are that there are no more ferries between Cebu anfd Dumaguete and we will have to bus from Cebu to Malabuyoc and then ferry across to Sibulan. Is this true or just the normal mis-information, as I can't imagine Dumaguete losing it's direct ferry connection to Cebu....unless the port hasn't being paying its grease.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Don't know, but you might try giving the below company a try.

Ocean Fast Ferries, Inc. 
Pier 1, Cebu Pier Area, 
Cebu City, Cebu 
Philippines Tel Nos: 
+63(32)255 7560 
+63 (32) 255 0115 
0917 638 0000 
0918 898 2188 
[email protected]


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Maxx62 said:


> Don't know, but you might try giving the below company a try.
> 
> Ocean Fast Ferries, Inc.
> Pier 1, Cebu Pier Area,
> ...


Thanks Maxx62,

I had googled around a bit and found the usual out of date websites. Ocean Fast Ferries allowed me to search current dates so it looks like the usual chinese whispers rather than hard information.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Every once in a while my wife and I take a ferry from Cebu to Bohol for a day trip. I think that the ferry we took was operated by Ocean Jet (pretty sure it was them). However, when I check Ocean Jet's online schedule for Cebu to Dumaguete, their site returns a 404 not found error. 

I kinda take the 404 error to mean that they probably canceled service between Cebu to Dumaguete, and then they did a hatchet job of removing the content from the site. Anyway, Ocean Jet's contact page lists a land line in Cebu, so hopefully a quick telephone call would determine if service still exists. 

Contact Us - OceanJet

(I guess that here on Mactan we only have ferries going to Bohol and Cebu, and if you want to go anyplace else, then you have to cross the bridge and use the main ferry terminal in Cebu City.)


----------

